# More Psychedelic Squiddies



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

More squid pencil poppers, these are heading to Rhode Island to a few friends of mine in preparation for the squid run and the striped bass that feed on them.
6" long and 2.5oz. I did the turning, sealing, priming and final epoxy and Shannon did the marbleizing. She uses the alum/gall dip method like when making paper so they paint is baby butt smoooooooth.



Hope ya like em!



Tom


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Like way cool dude...trip me out LOL

They are nice, one of my favorite lures to make (even if I do them backwards LOL) I found these little glass rattles at academy so I started putting them inside at back.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> I found these little glass rattles at academy so I started putting them inside at back.


Great idea, we have some for fly tying that may work.
Oh Bill, btw, I have somethign being epoxied for ya :wink: And i made em a little rough so you have no excuse not to fish em


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Far Out !

No really, I bet you can cast one of those really Far Out there....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I love em. Those are to good lookin to use. Beautiful colors. Great job.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all, and SK, that paint is all Shannon, she is truly the artist of the family.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Shannon is truely an artist at those. I really like the looks of them all.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## The OilMan (Apr 30, 2008)

where do you get the eyes? My wife could use them in something else we make, do they come in colors?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

The OilMan said:


> where do you get the eyes? My wife could use them in something else we make, do they come in colors?


They are just animal eyes that we bought. they only come in a couple of colors, but what i do, is sand the backs down to remove the factory color and then paint them what ever color i want. I think these were acutally blue eyes when I started. When you sand them, the pupil stays intact.

http://www.bjcraftsupplies.com/dolls/eyes-animal01.asp


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those are simply fantastic. Shannon really has the touch............beautiful.


----------

